# Other Pets > Horses >  Have to share my excitement! Got a trailer and moved Bonnet 5 miles from me!

## SlitherinSisters

I put an ad up on Craiglist looking for a pasture to rent for Bonnet. I felt really dumb and figured no one would respond. Within a few hours 1 person responded and a couple weeks later I bought a trailer and moved Bonnet! I'm so excited! It has been 7 years since I was able to see Bonnet every day! I only saw her once a week at most since she lived back home, which is about an hour from me. She's still not in my back yard, but I couldn't be happier! 

Here she is with her new friend Cookie! They got along the second they saw each other! 



And my fun little project, I'm super excited to have my very own trailer! The night we got it





Did some painting! Blake said I was polishing a turd, but he helped me none the less. He even says it looks pretty good now  :Smile: 



My other little helper 


I even painted the entire inside, a tiny dark trailer is no good 


All pretty!

----------

_Capray_ (10-20-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Congrats on having her closer!  Hey, nothing wrong with polishing a turd!   :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Thank you very much! I don't think the trailer looks half bad, lol. I only paid $700 for it, so I'm not complaining!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

You are such a lucky girl!  Congrats though on the moving of your horse and the new trailer!  I saw those gorgeous pics of your honeymoon, so jealous here!

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-21-2012)

----------


## shelby9189

Love the trailer. I always love a fixer uper lol Very pretty horse by the way. O and love the trailer

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-21-2012)

----------


## Bellatrix_LeSnake

Trailer looks great and I'm glad you got to move her closer to home! I spent years commuting to a barn 30+ minutes away by car, and now Africa is only about 3 miles from me. It makes a huge difference in terms of how often I go up to ride.

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-21-2012)

----------


## Capray

So glad you'll get to visit your horse all the time now! The work you did on that trailer is amazing!

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-21-2012)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> You are such a lucky girl!  Congrats though on the moving of your horse and the new trailer!  I saw those gorgeous pics of your honeymoon, so jealous here!


Thank you very much! Our honeymoon was awesome! 




> Love the trailer. I always love a fixer uper lol Very pretty horse by the way. O and love the trailer


Yay thank you! I'm glad you like it. I think it's cute  :Smile: 




> Trailer looks great and I'm glad you got to move her closer to home! I spent years commuting to a barn 30+ minutes away by car, and now Africa is only about 3 miles from me. It makes a huge difference in terms of how often I go up to ride.


Thank you! I am so happy to have her close to me. Now I see her at least 5 days a week and ride at least a few times a week. I didn't realize it had been 7 years since I was able to see Bonnet more than once or twice a week at most! I think she's happy. She nickers and runs to the gate when I pull up. It's so cute  :Smile: 




> So glad you'll get to visit your horse all the time now! The work you did on that trailer is amazing!


Me too! It's so nice to see her all the time! And thank you, it took a lot of time, but it was worth it!



We went out for a 4 hour trail ride today! 

The horses were happy to see each other. It has been 2 months since they have seen each other. My sisters filly just about ran to the trailer when I pulled up to see Bonnet. 




Daughter and mom, the filly is 4 years old, she's the buckskin on the left, she's a big girl!


Saying good bye, Bonnet and Princess were nickering out the doors to each other

----------

